# Who is your favorite Uchi villager, and why?



## lea (Oct 30, 2013)

What do you like most about them? If you could change something about them, what would it be?


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 30, 2013)

Phoebe is amazing. I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## shucks (Oct 30, 2013)

Fuchsia, but for some reason I'm getting really into Hazel right now.
Phoebe is brilliant too.
I love Fuchsia because she's so pretty and embodies the uchi personality really well<3
Would not change a thing about any of them. ESPECIALLY HAZEL'S UNI-WOW


----------



## brooklyn9 (Oct 30, 2013)

Mira because she's so sweet


----------



## Liebenswert (Oct 30, 2013)

Right now I have Shari (she's been my only Uchi) and she's pretty sweet.. and can be a little random. But I like her. And her little yellow feetsies + tail.


----------



## Li'lE23 (Oct 30, 2013)

Flo.  I like her because she's my only real best friend.  She's the only villager who's ever given me her picture.  I really like how she is an uchi and a penguin.  I think those are a great mix.  I would change her color scheme if I could.  She's dark blue and white, making her look like a real penguin.  She'd look cute in purple.


----------



## amybear91 (Oct 30, 2013)

Shari  she just seems to suit the uchi personality best, imo


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 30, 2013)

Pashmina.  I just like goats and deers


----------



## TamaMushroom (Oct 30, 2013)

DIVA!!!! <3 I Love just about all the Uchi's but Diva is the cutest to me.


----------



## Itachi (Oct 31, 2013)

Mira!!! She's sailor venus!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 31, 2013)

Probably Pashmina, or Dierdre, I love them both.


----------



## Miss Renee (Oct 31, 2013)

Charlise. I think she is the best looking.

V Yes! Deirdre is really lovely.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 31, 2013)

Deirdre! Shes underrated


----------



## Roselia (Oct 31, 2013)

shari!
she's adorable and really fun
only uchi i like too


----------



## Boccages (Oct 31, 2013)

*Sylvia, the big sister you want to have*

Sylvia (known to me as *Madsi* in French). Because it really is the only one that has inhabited my village. I first didn't really like her look. She seemed to me like a mid-western uneducated wife-beater-wearing-white-trash broad. And then she changed clothes. I still want her to cut her hair though - she doesn't look as good as Kitt. But she grew on me. She also has a baby crib as furniture in her house which makes it all the more appealing as a mother.

She always seems to be the only K.K. Slider fan in Boccages. She is the only one that regularly goes to his concert on saturday nights.



_The first time I ever laid eyes on Sylvia in late June when Madsi was unpacking. My blog's commentary is quite revealing. I was saying : so are you on your way out yet ?_


_Sylvia ready for the sathurday night concert_


_Sylvia sleeping while water is running in her sink. I'm annoyed at this drinkable water wasting habit_​

_The Sylvia drawing I posted on Miiverse using my Wii U and Animal Crossing Plaza_


----------



## Prisma (Oct 31, 2013)

Muffy  she is so cute ;_; i wanna snuggle her fluffyness~ the second I saw her I instantly fell in love with her and she's been one of my favorites ever since ^~^ also her house is fancy...... BONUS


----------



## Marjet (Oct 31, 2013)

Cherry, I love her so much! Sadly she moved out of my town when I was sick for a whole week and thus, unable to play. D=


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Oct 31, 2013)

I love most of the uchis: Muffy, Diva & Fuchsia are the best IMO. But my fav is Muffy


----------



## Lassy (Oct 31, 2013)

Perhaps mira, but I'm not really into Uchis , I don't know, they creep  me out with their weird language. They use so much slang in the french version that it would have discussed me if they were in WW when i was a kid.


----------



## PinkWater (Oct 31, 2013)

Fuchsia, because of her color scheme and she's so hardcore for something as gentle as a deer. It's like, ironic


----------



## KlopiTackle (Oct 31, 2013)

Ren?e, because she is the one in my town!


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Oct 31, 2013)

Either Mira or Shari ^__^ I love Mira's design, and I think Shari is just adorable with the uchi personalty


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 31, 2013)

I've only had Frita so far. She was OK. My main problem with her was due to house placement, I didn't see her that much. She tended to wander around off in the middle of nowhere.

If I could pick an uchi, I think I'd want Phoebe. I don't like how most of the uchis look, but I like her.


----------



## Momi (Oct 31, 2013)

Ren?e is my homegirl. She's sweet as heck, and I positively love her design- especially her 'grumpy' eyes. c:


----------



## monochrom3 (Oct 31, 2013)

Phoebe, she looks the best out of the uchis(although Flo isn't bad too).


----------



## fifimonkeh (Oct 31, 2013)

Definitely Shari <3


----------



## Pixlplume (Oct 31, 2013)

It's Frita!
I've had Muffy before, and Frita seems to be a more balanced version of Muffy.
Muffy, on one-hand, seems very aggressive and mean-spirited. But she had her charms, and was just trying to defend her friends.
But with Frita, she's a more calm sister-like villager. I haven't seen her threaten to get in somebody's face.
She's really easy to please, usually when I get her something, she starts to sing!
But I worry that she's concerned about her skin... her face is a burger! Dx


----------



## Baboom (Oct 31, 2013)

Rocket cause she's an amazing SUPERHERO!


----------



## LinDUNguin (Oct 31, 2013)

Deirdre. It's surprising how unpopular she is for a deer :/ She's adorable!


----------



## nammie (Oct 31, 2013)

Mira! Because she's a superhero bunny, what's not to love? haha
If I could change something I'd change her eyes... they're a bit creepy lol


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Oct 31, 2013)

I really love Paula, partially because she was my first uchi, but also because, I really think she fits the role very well... A big, tough, grizzly bear big sister. <3


----------



## Hound00med (Oct 31, 2013)

Rocket, hands down.. She moved into my town randomly, and she really really grew on me.. My friend really wanted her, and I tried to replace her with my other two liked Uchis - Phoebe and Ren?e, but it just wasn't the same.. Rocket was the only Uchi who could fit in my town

However I'd make it so she has more expression on her face, she doesn't express much 

Also she needs to be more well liked!


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 31, 2013)

This thread is the perfect example as to why Phoebe is one of the most underrated villagers in AC history. I've seen her like 3 or 4 times on this thread - she's freaking awesome. I know some people don't even know she exists. :/


----------



## Hound00med (Oct 31, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> This thread is the perfect example as to why Phoebe is one of the most underrated villagers in AC history. I've seen her like 3 or 4 times on this thread - she's freaking awesome. I know some people don't even know she exists. :/



She's probably my 3rd favourite Uchi  .. I like her, but she wasn't dreamy worthy to me.. I definitely prefer Phil & Cranston


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh, I love Phoebe!  I really want her for my town, she's actually one of my dreamies. It made me sad, because I ran into her while playing hide and seek on the island, and she came into my coffee shop, and I really love her... Just, the reason I didn't list her as a favorite is because I've never *truly* met her, so I don't really feel the same bond with her that I do with Paula. XD


----------



## Dembonez19 (Oct 31, 2013)

Phoebe is by far the best. I think she's the most appealing aesthetically, but I like Flo and Muffy as well.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Oct 31, 2013)

I adore Muffy <3 She's one of my absolute favourites of all the animals.
I wouldn't change a thing about her. Except maybe give her a better taste in scarves. Her latest styles have been misguided, to say the least.


----------



## Minami (Oct 31, 2013)

Phoebe! <3 She moved randomly into my first town and even though I don't really like the Uchi personality I fell in love with her c': She is the *only* Uchi that I like, the others just don't appeal to me :/ I've had other like Fuchsia and Sylvia, but nah. Phoebe is the only one for me, it's her or no Uchi at all in my town :]


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 31, 2013)

flo c: i love her because she was my first ever uchi and i dunno she was just really adorable. also her house was pretty cool looking and she was really the only uchi i've ever befriended. i was so happy when i found out she was moving into my new town, lol. i wouldn't really change a thing except for the initial shirt she wears. it's an eyesore.


----------



## Splash (Oct 31, 2013)

Mira :3 shes yellow and a bunny and a superhero and its like three of my favourite things at once aha~ 
Although Canberra is in my town and she is quite...intresting...~


----------



## Laurina (Oct 31, 2013)

Muffy is absolutely wonderful. I wouldn't trade her for anyone else. I really like that she's a "black sheep" appearance and personality wise. She's quite unique. She has great taste in furniture (she's always giving me the best rewards). She tends to suggest quite a bit of PwPs. I love the way she jiggles around when she's randomly running around or following me.

One thing I would change: sometimes she's pretty hard to find. She used to be always inside her house or outside her house. Now there are some days I can't find her around town/beach, the shops, main street, or the museum. She probably lives a double life.


----------



## Stitched (Oct 31, 2013)

I really, really like Deirdre.  She's the least visually appauling of the Uchi's I've had, and she's really cool and I like her theme.
I've also had Frita, and she was mean, but hamburger sheep = okay in my book


----------



## Byngo (Nov 1, 2013)

lol

People will flip when I say *Katt*.

I know, she's not the best looking but I don care! I like her. c:


----------



## oath2order (Nov 1, 2013)

Cherry. She was the first uchi.


----------



## Reyrey (Dec 24, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Cherry. She was the first uchi.



Yeee cherry because she acts just like me.


----------



## Flare (Dec 24, 2016)

Oh my...
This is from 2013. :l
Anyway, my favorite is Phoebe.


----------



## Limon (Dec 24, 2016)

Frita because Sheep villagers are my favorites, and it's cool that she's based off of a burger with fries.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 24, 2016)

none of them, i think all their designs look ugly
it's sad because they have great pwps and personality


----------



## hamster (Dec 24, 2016)

katt. she's cute with her little fangs sticking out


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 24, 2016)

Hazel, she's awesome and needs more love.


----------



## Zireael (Dec 24, 2016)

I love Phoebe. She's the only uchi I've ever had and after looking through the others, the only one I think I'd ever want. I love her eyes and tail feathers, and that she's basically based off a phoenix. Even though she's pretty and somewhat ornamental, I think she really suits the tomboy uchi personality. She's muh gril.


----------



## Le-Vane (Dec 24, 2016)

Pheobe ♥
She was one of my first villagers, and not to mention... She reminds me of my lil birb~


----------



## Bcat (Dec 24, 2016)

Mira. She's an adorable lil superhero bunny and I love her in my town


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 24, 2016)

Deirdre is my favorite uchi.  I love deer in general but her design is really appealing.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Dec 24, 2016)

Mira and Canberra are my favorite uchis.They're both very entertaining.I'd also give Hazel an honorable mention.


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 24, 2016)

Hazel <3 I love her so much. I had Shari in my first town and I thought she could be the only uchi I could love, but then Hazel came along.


----------



## ethergaunts (Dec 24, 2016)

katt is ridiculously cute and her personality is great. i want to have her back in my town eventually because she's such a sweetheart.

i just recently moved fuchsia out after having her in my village for a long while. i was kind of enamored with her at first, but then her personality kind of wavered and she started getting rid of all her furniture so the only things she had left were a couch, an effects rack, and an alpine chair facing directly into a spotlight in the corner of her room...


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 24, 2016)

Deirdere because she's so sweet and adorable! ^w^


----------



## Ulki (Dec 24, 2016)

Elvenfrost said:


> I love Phoebe. She's the only uchi I've ever had and after looking through the others, the only one I think I'd ever want. I love her eyes and tail feathers, and that she's basically based off a phoenix. Even though she's pretty and somewhat ornamental, I think she really suits the tomboy uchi personality. She's muh gril.


Agreed. She's the only uchi I have and will keep.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 24, 2016)

Shari or Hazel are my choices.


----------



## P. Star (Dec 24, 2016)

I love Frita because she is literally a hamburger with fries


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 24, 2016)

katt uugh i love her she is my #1 villager of all time though. she really is like a big sister to me


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Dec 24, 2016)

Muffy is so adorable ♥ but I love how she's a little gothic too  and her house is awesome!


----------



## ccee633 (Dec 24, 2016)

I like Frita. She is my first Uchi villager and her house is nice.


----------



## Toadette (Dec 24, 2016)

I love Pashmina because she has a really pretty design and she's sweet and hilarious.
I also think Katt is cute in her own way.


----------



## Pookie4557 (Dec 24, 2016)

Ren?e, she was a random move in and I love her sooo much. I wouldn't change a thing about her.


----------



## buzzing (Dec 24, 2016)

my favorite uchi is Agnes because i love the stylized look her face has, her color scheme is very classy and "big sister"-like in my opinion, and she's very well rendered/animated (and cute ^^)
Shari is a close second tho!


----------



## Jyurei (Dec 24, 2016)

Muffy is the best! A gothic sheep with the rococo series in her home is so fancy


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Dec 24, 2016)

Deirdre because she's the least ugly lol and she's a deer


----------



## TarzanGirl (Dec 24, 2016)

Renee. She's an awesome purple rhino and has a cute house.


----------



## Mimikyu (Dec 24, 2016)

Phoebe and Cherry


----------



## Silversea (Dec 24, 2016)

My top 3 are Phoebe, Cherry and Pashmina. All 3 have interesting designs, and their personality suits them well. That's really the only reasoning I can think of.


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Dec 24, 2016)

It's a tough choice between Muffy and Fuchsia. Dierdre, Phoebe and Pashmina are also close candidates.


----------



## nSound (Feb 16, 2017)

I don't like Uchi villagers that much, but If I had to choose it would be Diva. I've had her in my town and we've gotten pretty close, she's also super nice to me. Sadly she moved after a 2 years, which is actually pretty long to have her, but I guess it was time for her to go. I've had a lot of long-term villagers move. Like Willow and Camofrog. But yea.


----------



## -Katze- (Feb 16, 2017)

Cherry <333


----------



## lizziety (Feb 16, 2017)

Mira is my favorite Uchi villager 

She's really cute and was my first Uchi villager in my original town! 

My favorite thing about her is her 'super hero' look


----------



## PotatoPowered (Feb 16, 2017)

Agnes ofc!! She's a pink and black pig.. and plus she's uchi so that's double up


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 16, 2017)

Pashmina, idk her design is very pleasing to me and she is a sweetheart c:


----------



## RedPanda (Feb 17, 2017)

I used to have Phoebe and I loved her because she is a Phoenix and her feathers are so pretty. I also really liked Pashmina because she has a nice look and her house was pretty cool. Now I have Agnes, and she's actually grown on me. I love her coloring. Her black tones look so nice with pink! It actually made me consider filling my town with animals with only black fur as a sort of theme, but I'm too attached to the ones I have to do that.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 17, 2017)

Tie between Phoebe and Muffy.
Phoebe because I love her Phoenix theme, and her house looks pretty nice too.. She's just pretty overall.
Muffy because I love Gothic stuff and sheep are one of my favorite animal species in this game  she's too cute.


----------



## AngelBunny (Feb 17, 2017)

my favorite is fusha ^.^ i just like the deer animals for some reason ^.^


----------



## Mali (Feb 17, 2017)

Hazel the quirrel. She has so cute cheeks! And a cute home interior. She also likes the coffee the way i like it, too xD


----------



## Merryweather (Feb 17, 2017)

It's a toss up between Shari and Muffy. I've always adored Muffy but something about Shari just makes me want to cuddle her and go "there, there" all the time lol.


----------



## Lululand (Feb 18, 2017)

Muffy is the best :3

I wouldn't change anything about her, but I just wish there were more uchis in the game overall


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 18, 2017)

Shari is my favourite! I just really think her design is really cute  I also really like Hazel with her uni brow. Plus she's so short, it's adorable ^_^


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 18, 2017)

Favourite uchi villager would be Fuchsia at the moment, she started off as a permanent villager but then I realised I wanted Mira in town instead because she's sailor venus because as my username says i'm a pretty big fan of Sailor Moon.  But then the longer i've had Fuchsia in town the more she's grown on me and i'm going to be pretty sad as of when I have to let her go.


----------



## Analena (Feb 18, 2017)

I absolutely adore Shari! She's just so adorable and random. Sadly, she's not in my town.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 18, 2017)

Ursala. I don't like bears in general but she's the only one that I could say "She looks adorable (and very huggable)" plus I love how she has a flower shop as interior. I also like Fuchsia because, well... deer.


----------



## Jennyrae (Feb 18, 2017)

Honestly Paula is my favorite. She was the first uchi villager I ever had and I really liked her. The only other one I've had is Phoebe and she's pretty cool, but I just have more of an attachment to Paula.


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 18, 2017)

**** a tie between frita and renee. frita is a walking mcdonalds but renee is cool and looks very pastel grunge


----------



## ashlif (Feb 18, 2017)

My favorite Uchi villager is Phoebe. I love her phoenix design and her house interior and exterior. I have her still in my town Aladus. ^^


----------



## vamp (Feb 18, 2017)

Muffy and Deirdre!

Muffy I love because of her victorian gothic lolita style. Like, at first you'd be under an impression that she's a tight proper lady, but in reality she's pretty laid back and chill.

Deirdre is my new found love. At first, I thought she was pretty "ugly" and undesirable, but ever since I started my forest themed town and needed an uchi villager to fit in- Deirdre has not disappointed me. I now actually make my way out to talk to her and bought her amiibo card online. I think she looks unique and her and her home fits in my town so well. I'm kinda sad that she's not more popular especially for a deer, I think everyone should at least have her in their town once.


----------



## Weiland (Feb 18, 2017)

Flo or Shari.
Flo because she's adorable and I love penguins -- no other reasons.
Shari because of Chuggaaconroy's ACNL Let's Play.


----------



## Snowfall (Feb 19, 2017)

I just love Cherry. She was the first uchi villager I ever had in the game and I just loved her-especially her design! Pashima's also grown on me a lot too since she moved in.


----------



## CJODell62 (Feb 20, 2017)

For me it's a toss-up between Katt and Cherry.


----------



## tumblracnl (Feb 20, 2017)

Mira! She's in my town rn, and she's so cute!


----------



## Eirrinn (Feb 20, 2017)

Phoebe
although the lack of Uchi villagers saddens me


----------



## kingblook (Feb 20, 2017)

pashmina and fuchsia! i think fuchsia more though, she just looks like her personality. i also had phoebe for a long time and i think her facial expressions really did her personality justice


----------



## onionpudding (Mar 2, 2017)

My favorite Uchi villager has to be Rocket. Lol I absolutely love her and she was in my town for 2 years. But I replaced her with Maple.. lol


----------



## Sidney (Mar 2, 2017)

Hazel.


----------



## Flare (Mar 2, 2017)

Phoebe is my favorite Uchi! 
Second is Mira!


----------



## SaviorSword (Mar 2, 2017)

The Uchi pool is rather prohibitively limit'd, but there's a few gems in the pool.

Phoebe's a phoenix! How could ya go wrong with a phoenix?


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 2, 2017)

Cherry.  I lover her earrings and her overall look.


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 2, 2017)

I really want to try Cherry or Muffy but right now I have Agnes and she is just adorable. But there's so many awesome uchis. Mira,  Phoebe but for now Agnes is sticking around.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 3, 2017)

I actually really love Katt, at first I didn't like her, but then I had her in my town and that changed. That little cat grew on me, she was actually the first villager in my current town to give me her picture. I proudly display that picture in my home. I love her little fangs and that her eyes look like sunglasses. I wouldn't change her! 

I also like Cherry, Phoebe and Fuchsia!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Mar 3, 2017)

I have to say Fuchsia followed by Pashmina c: Design wise I think Pashmina wins out but Fuchsia is the one who i'm keeping in my town <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 3, 2017)

I love love love Phoebe! Frita is adorable as all heck too. And of course my GF Muffy. <3


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

Phoebe because she's in my town and I just feel like she's such a kick a** bird


----------



## OoMayorSummeroO (Mar 3, 2017)

I have Shari as well and she's an OG villager of mine!!! She IS VERY random and can be a tad *****y lol but I loved her (she's moving out on the 8th I believe) she was the first villager to give me medicine for nothing in return when I got stung.


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (Mar 3, 2017)

Muffy because she's basically a gothic lolita sheep. I love the info about her like she's born on Valentine's Day and her photo quote is edgy and beautiful.


----------



## demondays (Mar 3, 2017)

Deirdre is my favorite, that cute lil deer


----------

